# 4yo palm fatality| Ekka Makes News Comment



## Ekka (Sep 26, 2008)

Sadly, on Thursday a Travellers Palm failed killing a 4 year old child in Port Douglas. Dad was walking with son when the palm fell.

Channel 10 news interviewed me and edited down for a report.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwDoO2n3eOM


----------



## Ekka (Sep 26, 2008)

Some footage from Channel 7, interviewed arborist in this one is John Mulholland. Dont know why you'd be climbing a travellers palm to get coconuts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajwAqsFHNmw

Couple of pictures of the palm and where it failed near the base was rotten.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 27, 2008)

What a tragedy! Thoughts and prayers go out to all those involved


----------



## Bermie (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't realize T Palms got that big, when I spoke to you I was having a hard time visualizing how one could kill someone, we only get them 10'-15' tops with no clear trunk like that.
Very, very unfortunate.


----------

